# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم اتصالات المغرب(Maroc Telecom)  لمنع الرسائل sms  المزعجة من إتصلات المغرب !!!

## DARIFBS

يكفي ارسال SMS الى الرقم 414 باحد الاوامر التالية:  Bloquer tout :لمنع كل الرسائل المزعجة ارسل  Bloquer emetteur xxxx   :لمنع رسائل مزعجة من رقم معين ارسل 
xxxx: الرقم المراد منعه  Bloquer mot cle xxxx  : لمنع الرسائل المزعجة من مرسل معين
xxxx: المرسل المعين   لإعادة التشغيل: Debloquer tout : لاستقبال كل الرسائل debloquer emetteuer xxxx : لاعادة استقبال الرسائل من رقم معين debloquer mot cle xxxx: لاعادة استقبال الرسائل من مرسل معين

----------


## coucou152

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## samprocis

thanksssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## omynimobile

Merci bien

----------


## sadeq22

Merci bien

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## trust

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hicham_h

جيد جدا :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

